# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Streptokokken G

## cornelis

Wie heeft er ervaring met streptococcen in de psoas (bekkenspier).
Begin Oktober is er bij mij een ontsteking in de psoas geconstateerd.
Ik kon toen niet meer lopen.
Nu na 8 weken augmentin waarvan 1 week per infuus en drie soorten pijnstillers kan ik wel weer lopen maar het akelige gevoel zit er nog.
Het lijkt er zelfs op of ook de andere kant zo'n gevoel gaat geven.
De afgelopen weken niet echt vrij geweest van pijn (zeurgevoel).
Ben afgelopen weekend nog in het ziekenhuis geweest daarbij bleek de onstekings waarde zaterdag weer omhoog,maandag was het weer wat gezakt
De eerste hulparts heeft overleg gehad met de internist omdat ik deze week de laatste augmentin kon gebruiken en het dus maar af moest wachten.
Half November heb ik een darmonderzoek gehad hiervan krijg ik 9 December de
uitslag,volgens de specialist die het onderzoek verrichtte was er geen kanker.
Er zijn wel twee poliepjes op kweek gezet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Cornelis,

Vervelend dat je niet echt pijnvrij bent geweest de afgelopen tijd  :Frown:  
Wat wees de uitslag uit? Hopelijk heb je een oplossing gekregen inmiddels!
Wanneer krijg je de uitslag van de kweken?
Er staan hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=streptokokken artikels over streptokokken en hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...=streptokokken wat ervaring van mensen die een ander soort streptokokken hebben gehad...
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## borrows123

Beta-hemolytische streptokokken zijn verder gekarakteriseerd via de Lancefield serotypering - op basis van specifieke koolhydraten in de bacteriële celwand. [5] Deze zijn vernoemd Lancefield de groepen A tot en met V (behalve I en J), hoewel sommige soorten, zoals S. pneumoniae, geen uitdrukkelijke Lancefield antigenen, maar deze zijn alpha-hemolytische niet de beta-hemolytische waarop deze regeling betrekking heeft. In de medische setting, de belangrijkste groepen zijn de alpha-hemolytische streptokokken, S. pneumoniae en Streptococcus viridans-groep, en de beta-hemolytische streptokokken van de Lancefield groepen A en B (ook bekend als "Groep A STREP" en "Groep B STREP ").

----------


## Sefi

Als er geen ontsteking meer in je lichaam is en je blijft toch dat rare gevoel houden, dan zou een psoasmassge verlichting kunnen geven. Misschien is je spier gespannen en heeft wellicht triggerpoints ontwikkeld door de ontsteking. 
De psoas ligt niet op z'n makkelijke plek, maar masseren is wel mogelijk.

----------

